# Audi CS ***Update Page 3 - 22/02/06***



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What a bunch of fucking arseholes.
I phoned Audi CS yesterday to try and get them to shoulder some of the cost for the new dashpod my car needs.
I was told that all the lines were busy, and that someone would DEFINATELY call me back today (yesterday).
Did I get a call back?
Did I fuck.

So, I just phoned them again this morning, to be told by the girl answering the phone that she would just check who was dealing with my call, and put me on hold. 10 minutes later, she comes back on and tells me that their systems are down, and she can't see who has been allocated my call.
So I ask her just to put me through to a manager, and she says she can't because my call has already been allocated to someone.
"Surely you must be able to manually over-ride the system and pass me on to someone, or are they all robots?" I asked, expectantly.
"No sir, we're not all robots", she replied, "but our computer system has been up and down all week".

"Ah", says I, "It sounds like your computer system is about as reliable as your cars".

"I can't possibly comment on that", she answers.

So, result (if you can call it that) is that I STILL haven't been able to speak to someone other than the girls answering the phones.
So I pay Â£23k for a car, and get better customer service from my newsagent.

Fucking arseholes.

I shall await with "baited" and "venomous" breath on their phone call.

Rogue :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sounds like a standard call to audi cs :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Keep the fecking noise down - am trying to get on with a contract project!!! Bad enough being moved into VF on the 2nd floor!! :evil:

Oh... Audi knobs!!! Wanks!! Arseholes!! Taken 3 calls to get my correct details put on file so as Glasgow Audi can arrange my reg docs!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Keep the fecking noise down - am trying to get on with a contract project!!! Bad enough being moved into VF on the 2nd floor!! :evil:
> 
> Oh... Audi knobs!!! Wanks!! Arseholes!! Taken 3 calls to get my correct details put on file so as Glasgow Audi can arrange my reg docs!!


You must be special getting put up there  
I'm on the ground floor.

You'll smell my home-made soup cooking in the microwave if you're down this way anytime soon :lol:

Rogue


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

It DOES sound like an ordinary call to Audi CS.

Even when I wrote letters to Audi UK I'd get the template response of "Speak to the Dealer".

Whatever the problem, however big it is, whatever you want, speak to the dealer.

We don't do any fucking work here we're just robots who are programmed to respond with one answer.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, they STILL hadn't phoned me back, so I phoned them AGAIN.
This time, my call gets answered immediately by a guy who transfers me to a Customer Services Manager called Edward.

Edward was very helpful, but mentioned "the age of the car" possibly being a problem (a 51 plate).
I explained to him about all the other forum members cars going kaput with the same problem, so I know it's not an isolated incident, and how I'm also considering not putting down my deposit on a Mark II.
He's going to speak to my dealer and get back in touch with me, probably tomorrow.
So, hopefully a step nearer to a resolution.

Fingers crossed......or in a \/ position, depending on the outcome.

Rogue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mate, be polite and ask nicely for Jeremy Day [email protected]

"Thank you, please feel free to send by email directly to me or fax to our
Customer Service Department on 01922 639224 and mark for my attention and I will pick it up from there.

Audi UK Customer Services
PO Box 400
Walsall
WS5 4XX

Regards

Jeremy"

HTH :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Mate, be polite and ask nicely for Jeremy Day [email protected]
> 
> "Thank you, please feel free to send by email directly to me or fax to our
> Customer Service Department on 01922 639224 and mark for my attention and I will pick it up from there.
> ...


Cheers for that, mate.
I'll give them until lunchtime to reply, then I'll send an email off to Jeremy.
8)

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, Edward got back to me today (finally).
It seems Audi really are having horrendous problems with their computer system.
I can just picture all their employees sitting at their desks using recycled TT dashpods as PCs. 

Anyway, end result is I've been given Â£200 towards a new dashpod DESPITE the fact that my car is 4 years old (his words).
He said they don't normally do goodwill payments towards cars more than 3 years old, but that as there does seem to be a problem with dashpods in some TTs (his words again) then they will shoulder part of the cost.

So, car is booked into dealers for the 21st of this month, and I should be a happier person again.
Is this the first time Audi have actually acknowledged that there is a problem with some TT dashpods?

Rogue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Anyway, end result is I've been given Â£200 towards a new dashpod DESPITE the fact that my car is 4 years old (his words).
> He said they don't normally do goodwill payments towards cars more than 3 years old,
> Rogue


this sounds like bullshit to me why would you need a goodwill payment on a car less than 3 years old your warranty would cover it :? 
at least you got Â£200 off your dash pod


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Anyway, end result is I've been given Â£200 towards a new dashpod DESPITE the fact that my car is 4 years old


Andy... [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> > Anyway, end result is I've been given Â£200 towards a new dashpod DESPITE the fact that my car is 4 years old
> 
> 
> Andy... [smiley=deal2.gif]


no john what i am saying is that audi cs said they do'nt usualy make good will payments on cars over 3 years old but if your car is less than 3 years old then you have a warranty to cover it


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > > Anyway, end result is I've been given Â£200 towards a new dashpod DESPITE the fact that my car is 4 years old
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'd thought.
I argued with him to try and pay an extra Â£61.77 so that my contribution would be Â£400, but he wasn't for budging.
I mentioned that fact that Audi seem to not mind 4 year old cars when it comes to offering them extended warranties, and he said some tosh about how if he gave me more than Â£200, it wouldn't be fair on those who had taken the warranties out......

He also said that the fact that I had always had my car serviced and all work done at my dealer, was the reason they were rewarding my "loyalty".
THEN, he said I should ask my dealer to give me a discount for FITTING the dashpod.
Now why would I ask my dealer for a reduction in price when it's a faulty part that has nothing to do with my dealer?

So, it's Â£200 and call closed for him, and a Â£461.77 bill for me.
Goodnight! [smiley=toff.gif]

Rogue


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

well said Yellow you beet me to it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gt russell said:


> well said Yellow you beet me to it


By almost 3 months! :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Sugar- and -root are my favourite beet's


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Might as well add this pic, seeing as how I went to the bother of uploading it 

The car is doing this more and more now.
On the way home from work, it did it 8 times.










Rogue


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Have Watchdog been in touch with you?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

scottk said:


> Have Watchdog been in touch with you?


Yeah, three times.
Rajan had asked me if I would mind being interviewed on TV, and I agreed to it, although he was checking to see if they could come up to Scotland or I would have to travel down south.
I haven't heard anything back though, so presume they want someone closer.
It's a shame really, as I've paid Â£522 for a new dash, and the new dash doesn't work either.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, the car is going in this morning to see if they can diagnose the "Brake Component Failure" fault.
It's happening more and more now, so I've also included an A4 page with details of the fault, background on the car, a CD-ROM with 2 videos of the fault happening, and a picture blown up to A4 size of the fault happening.

I also had a frank discussion with the dealer yesterday, and asked the Service Manager if he was aware that Watchdog were doing a report on the TT dashpods tonight.
He said Audi hadn't informed them of the Watchdog investigation, but that he personally has overseen more than 20 new dashpod installations in the past year, and that the TT has been plagued by this problem since day 1 of it's release.

He also said that Audi's stance on the 2 year warranty of my new dashpod is that for it to be replaced under warranty, there has to be proof that there is a fault, which is fair enough, but when there is no fault being logged or it's being cleared when the engine is switched off, then it's quite difficult to prove.

Anyway, hopefully I'll get some good news today.
I'll update here once I hear back from the dealer.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I finally got my third dashpod fitted today.
Audi CS wouldn't give me another dashpod to see if this is what was causing the "Brake Component Failure" warning (which was being logged as a checksum error with the Haldex Control Unit) despite the fact that this problem only started happening after my replacement dashpod was fitted.
They said they would only replace it if it was a fault with the temperature or fuel readings.
In the end, my dealer told Audi that my problem WAS a fuel problem so that they would agree to send another dashpod.

So, new dashpod fitted I get in the car to find that the warning beeps and symbol are no more.
Whilst I'm pleased that my car appears to be back to normal I'm pissed off at the fact that, had my dealer not helped me out by "enhancing the truth" to Audi CS, I could have gone and forked out for a new Haldex Control Unit only to find that my problem still wasn't fixed.

So, not only are the dashpods responsible for the temp and fuel problems, but it would appear they can now also be responsible for logging non-existent faults.
I took the liberty of marking the underside of my old dashpod on both the left and right-hand sides with a "J" which I etched using a small screwdiver.
This was a way for me to check that the dashpod had been replaced, but if you check your new dashpod and it has the above etching then you'll know what's wrong if you start getting annoying beeping and fault symbols on your dash.

Interestingly, something else I noticed with the recently replaced dash fitted is that when listening to the radio the audio would randomly cut from the driver side speakers.
Needless to say, it isn't doing that anymore either.

I'm still waiting on my Â£522 refund though.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I hope your working late trying to get our network back in one piece - I was, like everyone else, unable to surf the forum....ahem work diligantly yesterday........ what did you do? View golfmadeasy's pics?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> I hope your working late trying to get our network back in one piece - I was, like everyone else, unable to surf the forum....ahem work diligantly yesterday........ what did you do? View golfmadeasy's pics?


That would be the Network Support team.
Nothing to do with me (thank God!).
How annoying *was* it? Total fucking waste of time coming into work.
The best of it is, they've got new equipment to replace this stuff, but no-one will pay them overtime to come in and fit it.
Yeah, cause 3 guys doing a weekend of overtime cost more than the whole Council having no IT systems for the best part of 5 hours.... :roll:

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye......................don't get me started on IT. Had very "stupid" meeting with some of them last week.... an amateur like me tell them what's running on their server :evil:


----------

